# .



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

If so, did you appeal and did they give you another chance?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

uberlift said:


> If so, did you appeal and did they give you another chance?


I've actually been wondering the same thing lately. In Miami all I am able to pick up is Restaurants blocks, and for the last few weeks the dispatch has been terrible. Every shift I seem to get at least one order assigned to me that is already late, so it is impossible for me to deliver it on time. This past week I'm around 80% on time deliveries because of awful dispatch.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Basmati said:


> In Miami all I am able to pick up is Restaurants blocks, and for the last few weeks the dispatch has been terrible. Every shift I seem to get at least one order assigned to me that is already late, so it is impossible for me to deliver it on time.


I had three late last week because of this, and quite a few that were close calls. I called support every time to inform them that it might be late and to complain. That support wants me to email in my complaints so I do that too...I get non-responses every time.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> I had three late last week because of this, and quite a few that were close calls. I called support every time to inform them that it might be late and to complain. That support wants me to email in my complaints so I do that too...I get non-responses every time.


Yep. Last night was a nightmare. I started a block at 6pm. My first delivery buzzed in at 6:01 for a delivery that was supposed to be picked up at 5:40 and due to be delivered by 6:15, Dublin to Campus. I called the customer to apologize but that I would be late. He informed me that Amazon had already called him to tell him that, but there was no note attached to his screen to tell me they had called him.

My next 2 sets of deliveries came in for different restaurants at the same time for pick up and the same delivery time. I called support and asked how they expected me to deliver 2 orders that were due to be picked up and delivered at the same time. They apologized and gave me the whole "email support with your concerns" line. It would be one thing if you had multiple orders at the same restaurant to be delivered to different places, but this giving you 2 orders from different restaurants in different parts of the city with far apart delivery addresses is straight up bs.

To me, this is a total fail by Instant Offers. This pattern of late deliveries (not the fault of drivers in any way) is not sustainable. The email they sent a while ago about the updated weekly report and how late deliveries won't impact you (because they know it's not your fault) can't last. I was at 100% on time deliveries prior to Instant Offers starting. My report from last week had me at 90% because of 2 late deliveries and that will certainly go down this week after another late delivery.


----------



## macgeek250 (Nov 2, 2017)

uberlift said:


> If so, did you appeal and did they give you another chance?


Got termed this morning for late fresh deliveries. Station was running like crap last week and they never had enough drivers so they were giving late routes to blocks that started later in the day. Station said they put in for exemptions but that's bullshit. Called support to document what was going on and sent emails every time, but didn't make any difference. Weekly report says 9 out of the 36 deliveries were late even though they were all delivered well within the blocks I was working. Appeal is in but I'm expecting the typical BS automated response as they don't give a crap about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

bacchustod said:


> Yep. Last night was a nightmare.


Interesting, what I got last night all came with enough time to do. My only issue was sheer distance on what they gave me and doubling up orders. The bad one was getting a second order in Polaris after I had already picked one up to go downtown. The second order was to be picked and delivered before the first order was delivered. I eventually delivered the first order with a minute or two to spare, but it was in my car like 45 minutes before the dude got it, even in a hot bag that's some cold pizza.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Note to self. Ignore instant offers when it comes to my area.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Note to self. Ignore instant offers when it comes to my area.


Actually I've been given plenty of time on all my Instant Offers, it's scheduled shifts that seem to be getting the late dispatches. The two might be related, they might be trying to wait for an Instant driver until the last minute then the assign to a shift driver.

Instant Offers seem to get the shorter routes as well. Even a high end $12 offers aren't really that long of runs. I'm guessing that might be the reason last night I got crazy long run after long run.










That's actually from my afore mentioned pizza run that ended up being more like 45m.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

uberlift said:


> Well, I answered my own question- me. Got an email telling me I was 'fired' despite never having been given a previous warning, I appealed, they rejected my appeal. Can't believe it. Feel like alot of those lates were not my fault or I was given unrealistic delivery times (which I emailed support about). It kinda sucks but on the other hand there's plenty of other delivery jobs out there that treat you less like a drone and where your boss is less of an algorithm. I would recommend anyone if you're counting on this gig- don't.
> 
> I could sue them plus get unemployment benefits based on wrongful termination and being a misclassified employee, but I didn't work for them that much so not worth the hassle.


We're you late on Restaurants deliveries or on Prime Now / Fresh / Logistics deliveries?


----------



## Cb88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do not do restaurant blocks people!! I just did a 8-10pm block and it was a nightmare. I had 2 orders right away and 10orders 20min later.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Basmati- late on both- mainly prime now/fresh/logistics with a little toggle on/available now restaurant delivery (not on bloc)


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Since instant offers have come into LA I've had nothing but one late block after the next. I personally won't do anymore restraunt orders. It's just too risky! Today I was able to complete 14 PN orders in 4 hours without a single late. Hopefully, that will help bring my on-time rating back up.

Instant offers are ok if they are in your favor (the pay is high enough and the customer is close enough to make for a fast delivery). I highly suggest that drivers not take any restraunt blocks or reserves once IO's hit your area. You will get all the crap offers that the IO drivers turned down and by the time the delivery is dumped onto you it will be late from Amazon shopping it around to multiple drivers.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I remember reading somewhere that Amazon doesn't count late Restaurants deliveries against you. I'm not sure about this tho, and I know that the late Restaurants do show up in the weekly report they send out. 

In the 18 months I've been doing Flex, I have never been late on a PN or Fresh delivery. Unfortunately I can no longer pick up those blocks tho and am now only able to do Restaurants. We don't have Instant Offers here yet but for some reason the dispatch has got considerably worse in the last two weeks. I can pretty much count on at least one order per block being late now. 

I really don't think calling in to support helps either. I used to always call in when an order was going to be late but I stopped doing it this week because there were just too many late orders. Regardless tho, even when I would call in to support about a late order it would still show up as late in my weekly summary. Also I've had support tell me that if it is going to be less than 10 minutes late that I shouldn't call in.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Basmati said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that Amazon doesn't count late Restaurants deliveries against you. I'm not sure about this tho, and I know that the late Restaurants do show up in the weekly report they send out.


This was the language they used when they started including restaurant delivery in the weekly reports, date 11/8/17:

_Dear Delivery Partner,

We have made a change to the Weekly Summary. The "on-time delivery" summary and ratings you see below will now more closely reflect the count of packages not delivered on time, including Restaurant deliveries.

Late deliveries will only affect your participation in Amazon Flex if they occur at an unusually high rate compared to other deliveries under similar circumstances. We know that not every package can be delivered on time, and we account for common challenges such as traffic, station/merchant delay, and last-minute assignments._



> I really don't think calling in to support helps either. I used to always call in when an order was going to be late but I stopped doing it this week because there were just too many late orders. Regardless tho, even when I would call in to support about a late order it would still show up as late in my weekly summary. Also I've had support tell me that if it is going to be less than 10 minutes late that I shouldn't call in.


It definitely doesn't help. They say that they will request reassignments. They don't. They say they will leave notes about our issues. They won't. Now, the standard operating procedure for them is to tell us to email support with any concerns/issues we're having. I finally asked what exactly their role was if they expect us to email (in shift) support to help us with an issue that will likely have passed before they read the email. The agent I spoke with said it was a recent change in the way support operated and that we were technically not calling support when we call in with issues. Double speak nonsense...


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Basmati said:


> I think I remember reading somewhere that Amazon doesn't count late Restaurants deliveries against you. I'm not sure about this tho, and I know that the late Restaurants do show up in the weekly report they send out.
> 
> In the 18 months I've been doing Flex, I have never been late on a PN or Fresh delivery. Unfortunately I can no longer pick up those blocks tho and am now only able to do Restaurants. We don't have Instant Offers here yet but for some reason the dispatch has got considerably worse in the last two weeks. I can pretty much count on at least one order per block being late now.
> 
> I really don't think calling in to support helps either. I used to always call in when an order was going to be late but I stopped doing it this week because there were just too many late orders. Regardless tho, even when I would call in to support about a late order it would still show up as late in my weekly summary. Also I've had support tell me that if it is going to be less than 10 minutes late that I shouldn't call in.


Even if Amazon doesn't deactivate you for the late restraunt deliveries you have to watch out then for customers calling in saying the never even received the order or that you didn't do your job probably. This is the same bs Uber drivers have to take when customers call in and say their Uber driver was intoxicated. Automatically guilty until proven innocent and since Amazon won't give us an idea of which delivery it even was most times you can't properly respond, not that it would help your case at all.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Even support said they were tired about getting calls about late dispatches. I had 2 late dispatches tonight, I emailed in on both and called in on one that was going to be close. The close delivery I completed with only seconds to spare, it didn't help that the dude at the restaurant took forever to assemble the order even though I was way late in picking it up.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Even support said they were tired about getting calls about late dispatches. I had 2 late dispatches tonight, I emailed in on both and called in on one that was going to be close.


Well, they should do something about it. From reading this board, Dispatchers seem to be a consistent problem across all Restaurant delivery sites. They either aren't trained well (shocking) or their computers aren't programmed correctly (bigger shock). I do wonder if it is a live person doing dispatch if they know who we are when we complain about them and screw us over on purpose?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

macgeek250 said:


> Got termed this morning for late fresh deliveries. Station was running like crap last week and they never had enough drivers so they were giving late routes to blocks that started later in the day. Station said they put in for exemptions but that's bullshit. Called support to document what was going on and sent emails every time, but didn't make any difference. Weekly report says 9 out of the 36 deliveries were late even though they were all delivered well within the blocks I was working. Appeal is in but I'm expecting the typical BS automated response as they don't give a crap about anyone but themselves.


Fresh here only runs 4 2hr blocks. So when I see a Fresh block that starts at :30 or :45 then I know those are going to be late. Then I find out who is working because there is 1 lady who is on top of everything and she always puts exceptions in and they never show up as late on my summary. If anyone else is working I won't take the block. I've even had one of the other managers tell me "we can't put in exceptions."


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

...and they just announced they will be rolling this out in my area next week. They were even kind enough to send me a link to where I could buy a hand cart for $60 on Amazon.com --- how thoughtful.


----------

